# Breasts suddenly growing bigger when baby is 6 months old?



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

My son is six months old and I honestly think my breasts are bigger now then they were postpartum when I was engorged from my milk just coming in.

It's really embarrassing because I only have a couple of shirts left I can fit into, none of my bras come close to fitting, and I can't wear the shelf bras under my shirts I normally use to NIP. This is all in the last week or two. I haven't gained weight and baby has actually seemed to be going a bit longer between feedings finally so I don't think it's engorgement from a growth spurt.

Is it normal to start growing like this? Could baby have had his six month growth spurt wihout my noticing which gave me more milk? Would more milk even mean bigger breasts? Or should I be buying a pregnancy test maybe?


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think large breasts are a part of breastfeeding all the way until the kiddo starts weaning, then they start tapering off in the size department a bit....Yeah, your kiddo is needing more milk now (more than when he was a newborn) and I think that some women's breasts will reflect that in size. I hear/see/(read?) a lot of women who's size starts dramatically decreasing when the kiddo starts towards child led weaning.

Have you had your bra size measured by a professional recently? I found (I wear a 34G







) that once i got into the right sized bra, my clothes fit much better, and even though the BRA was big, it held everything in place and my overall frame looked smaller, and I fit into shirts better.

Also try different types of shirts. Sometimes the type of shirt one wearing can make the difference on how huge ones boobs looks.

Oh, and try the belly hugger things for nip. It's a wide band of fabric that goes around your tummy up to bottom band of your bra. I love those (I started to make my own) because you can lift/unbutton your shirt and still have full cover for your belly and stuff, and not feel so exposed.

I speak all of that from experience.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Adding link to the belly hugger: http://www.thebellyhugger.com/

I think these are good for me has a heavy chested woman because I didn't have to go all out and wear a nursing shirt ALL the time (expen$ive) and the tank tops would never have contained the girls. With a belly hugger, I could leave the girl containing to the bra and just keep my tummy hid.


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

Thanks! I have just been measuring myself because I don't know a store that does bra fittings and also sells nursing bras. It seems I've gone from an A (pre-pregnancy) to a B/C (postpartum) to a DD now. Still a 34 band size, though.

Wow it is so weird. People keep staring at my chest all the time and I'm so not used to it. It's really unnerving.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, there you are!!!!!!!!!! I been looking for you, I just wanted to tell you that I didn't know WHAT your little "Lorax" snippet under your name meant, and I pondered over it for a looooooooooooooooooooooong time, the recently I checked out some Dr. Suess books and read about the Lorax, and it all started to make SO MUCH sense. I told myself that when I saw you again, I was going to tell you I understand the Lorax now.









Anyhow, DD's aren't that bad. I'm very short, kinda thinnish, and all boobs.







(o)(o) People comment on my boobies all the time.







I think that all you need to maybe do is wear shirts that tuck everything in (button down taylored shirts/blouses with collars, maybe a vneck, that type of thing, not an expert, I just read about good boob/minimizing shirts online from time to time,) and it probably won't even be noticable. But the way you were talking, I was SO expectig you to be a fellow G-er or something.

Just who is staring at you? LOL And what are their motives?


----------



## deegrace1 (Jul 17, 2004)

Is it possible that you could be preggo again? That is what happened to me...


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

At 6 months, I had always stabilized boob-size-wise. I would be definitely getting a pregnancy test, just to be sure.


----------

